# Mathews jewel vs mathews passion



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Any ladies have owned both and could you tell me if the differences in both? Is the jewel worth the extra money? Thanks ED.


----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)

my wife has both and the passon has not been touched since the jewel came home . she says its smoother and just easyer to shoot.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Haven't shot the Passion regularily just in testing out the bows coming through the local shop ... but the Jewel is smooth as silk and was worth it for me.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the Mathew's Passion and I love this bow and have enjoyed shooting it but after shooting the Jewel several times I really want one. It is a hefty price tag and I haven't brought myself to spend it yet because I do really love my Passion but the Jewel is tugging at me everytime I go to the bow shop and shoot one.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks , for all the info. I guess i will have to decide. Thanks .


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## christinapher (Jan 21, 2012)

*Jewel vs passion*

I have the passion and absolutely love it. The jewel feels nice and light but I haven't shot one yet however my friend recently went from a passion to a jewel and was getting close to 300s at the 3d tournaments with the passion and can't quite seem to sight in the jewel. She's thinking of going back to her passion.


----------

